
Designing VR interactions to allow users to interact at a distance - jonshariat
https://www.roadtovr.com/exclusive-summoning-superpowers-designing-vr-interactions-at-a-distance/
======
rsbartram
VR is being applied across all verticals and industries. We covered a company
called PayScout who does VR donations for non-profits and helps them increase
awareness around their giving campaigns.

[https://latechnews.org/non-profit-donations-go-
vr/](https://latechnews.org/non-profit-donations-go-vr/)

I figured VR is the next mode of person to person communications with our
already existing cell phones we carry everywhere.

